# What is the standard mah for Akaline batteries (AAA/AA/C/D)?



## blkcamarozr28 (Aug 13, 2010)

What are the mah for regular Akaline batteries in the following sizes? 

AAA -
AA -
C -
D -


----------



## blkcamarozr28 (Aug 13, 2010)

Just found this online:

*Battery Type* *Typical Flashlight mAh Drain* *Capacity (mAh)* *Designed For
Typical Drain (mA)* 
D 1 Amp or 1000 mAh / runs for 24 hours 12000 200 
C 1 Amp or 1000 mAh / runs for 24 hours 6000 100 
AA 1 Amp or 1000 mAh / runs for 24 hours 2000 50 
AAA 1 Amp or 1000 mAh / runs for 1 hours 1000 10 
9 Volt 1 Amp or 1000 mAh / runs for 50 Min. hours 500 15 
6 Volt Lantern 1 Amp or 1000 mAh / runs for 11 hours 11000 300


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Aug 13, 2010)

Due to high internal resistance, the effective amount of power you get from them will vary heavily depending on the load - much more so than lower internal resistance batteries such as NiMH.

At very small loads the effective capacity is quite high (which is why alkalines do well in things such as clocks or efficient and dim LED flashlights), and at very high loads the effective capacity is very, very low (which is why they do poorly in very bright flashlights).


----------



## Battery Guy (Aug 13, 2010)

blkcamarozr28 said:


> What are the mah for regular Akaline batteries in the following sizes?
> 
> AAA -
> AA -
> ...



Typical values for total available capacity are as follows:

AAA: 1.2 Ah
AA: 3 Ah
C: 8 Ah
D: 20 Ah

Please note that you need to discharge alkaline cells at a very low rate to get the total capacity. 

Energizer has a very good technical database that you can find a lot of good information about standard cell sizes on. See here.

Cheers,
BG


----------



## timtim2008 (Aug 13, 2010)

AA - 2500mAh


----------



## zombieguy85 (Aug 13, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_battery_sizes this lists every mah
we use it all the time i work at Batteries Plus


----------

